# HOME VISIT NEEDED in Danbury, CT



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Can anyone from CT help these people out? This is cross posted with permission 

Please cross post if you or someone you know may be able to help.

Please help a little dachshund through the final step of getting to 
their forever home. Southern States Dachshund Rescue is looking for 
someone in the Danbury, CT area who would be able to do a home visit.

Danbury, CT 06811

Please contact me off list at [email protected] yahoo.com if you can 
help us with this and I'll send you the rest of the info and our 
homevisit report.

Thank you very much for your assistance.

Shelly Bohan
Southern States Dachshund Rescue
Home Visit Coordinator
www.ssdr.org


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm certainly NOT qualified to do home visits.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Kimm said:


> I'm certainly NOT qualified to do home visits.


And why not???? I think you'd be really good at it!!!

Plus they give you a list to go by


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I would think they would want someone already involved in doing home visits for a rescue. I would hope they would want someone who has already been checked out? LOL

Maybe I'm just chicken. It is a huge responsiblity in my eyes and if something went wrong with a home I okayed, I'd be physically ill.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Kimm said:


> I would think they would want someone already involved in doing home visits for a rescue. I would hope they would want someone who has already been checked out? LOL
> 
> Maybe I'm just chicken. It is a huge responsiblity in my eyes and if something went wrong with a home I okayed, I'd be physically ill.


The way you are naturally  I'm sure if there was anything amiss, you ld pick up on it, lol 

I'm sure they wouldn't let just anyone do it, lol.

I would think someone with your back ground, and the ref you could give, you ld be a shoe in 

Someone like FM could with no problems, and anyone else working in rescue/shelters fostering etc


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Nope, not me. My main involvement with rescue is getting the message out, volunteering at events, and and donating money.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Kimm said:


> Nope, not me. My main involvement with rescue is getting the message out, volunteering at events, and and donating money.


LOL 

Keep plugging the message around CT area


----------

